# Seeing Stars!



## kiwimama

Anyone else getting weird visual disturbances? Every so often (a couple of times a week) I will just randomly get little stars in front of my eyes. I don't feel faint or dizzy or anything like that, but just wondered what caused them? I don't have headaches and my blood pressure is fine each time it is checked, as I know visuals combined with headaches could indicate pre-eclampsia. So is this normal??


----------



## Sovereign

I get this. It's like I see little pieces of silver glitter floating around. It doesn't usually last long and then goes - my midwife did tell me what it was but I can't for the life of me remember what she said! Pregnancy brain alert!!! Lol x


----------



## Tiff

I get it too, but I have gestational diabetes and it's a sign (for me) that I might be a touch hypoglycemic. 

Are you hungry or thirsty at all when it happens? People's blood sugars can drop at any time. Try having a piece of fruit and see if it helps. If not, then it might be something more. Maybe mention it to your doctor the next time you see them?


----------



## PeanutBean

I get it too, usualyl when my blood pressure is down.


----------



## elle777

i got instead of morning sickness lol...if your worried go to see a doctor i dont really know much about pre-eclampsia


----------



## Fossey

I've had that a couple of times it lasted for less than a minute then went. Odd


----------



## Hevz

I get floaties during pregnancy when I'm really tired:wacko:


----------



## CeliaM

There are a few things this can be (I've done a bit of study on eyes as I worked in the field for a while). 

It could be a visual migraine - it can be a sign of an oncoming migraine headache, but can also come without the headache to follow. Harmless

It could be 'floaters'. This is when there are little bits floating around in your eye, and it casts shadows on the retina. You'll notice these more if you stare at something bright and blank, like a white wall, or the sky. Harmless

The most serious case is that it could be the beginnings of a retinal detachment. If you see lots of flashes of light (not the floating sparkles, but definate flashes), or a curtain sort of effect even in the periphery of your vision, you need to call your eye doctor right away.

And then of course it could be something else too that i have no clue about :)


----------



## kiwimama

Thanks ladies - silver glitter and floaties are a good way to describe them - I'll mention it to my mw next week just to be sure.


----------



## happy&healthy

I call them floating sparkles. I've been getting them for the past 8 years. But more again since being pregnant. Who knows what they are?


----------



## countessbump

sounds like a momentary blood pressure drop to me, i get that, try to get up and wait a bit before walking, just stand there. non-preggers can get them if they get up to fast too. and ask your mw just to be sure!


----------



## bibswy

I call them 'sparks' and i've been told its due to lack of oxygen to the brain.. like if baby is squashing some blood vessels or if you've been sitting still and suddenly get up... i've had them more since being PG but get them normally - funnily enough, when i shave my armpits! I wouldn't worry unless there is a marked increase or unless you feel dizzy and unwell at the same time.


----------



## xXDonnaXx

I've had them for a while now. But the hospital/midwifes don't know what it is. My bp is always fine. No headaches with them. Just see them every so often. It's wierd. x


----------



## insomnimama

Yep, I've been getting them on and off since second tri.


----------



## Misstrouble19

ive had these twice now! but i feel fine when i see them, find it quite amazing lol. i saw them for a split second and they are gone!


----------

